# VW Universal Tablet Mounts with VW Media Share App



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Recently picked up an SEL Premium. I added the cross bars and the tablet mounts. Once the tablets were added, it got me thinking about the WLAN network. While it was not designed to offer internet capabilities like the GM or FCA products, it still had some capability. The VW Media Share App was not available for download in the android app store as it was "not available for download for this country." I got the apk downloaded from google, manually added it to each tablet, extracted it and then opened the app (after connecting the tablets to the atlas internetless WLAN network). Now I can control the main discover media head unit through either of the tablets. I have about 85% functionality since the apps are designed for cars with internet access.

Works
Car Data
AM FM Radio control
Volume Control/ Mute
Balance/Fader control
BT Audio Control
Directions send to main nav unit
SD card for synced downloaded video playback-more to come

Does not Work
Sirius Radio Info (says DAB but you can change the stations)
Audio Artwork-I think I can get this to work more to come
Map (It uses google maps and cannot connect to internet so the map is blank)






































When not using the discover media share app, I am using netflix. I connect the right tablet to the bt audio and mute the left tablet. I connect both tablets to my phone's hotspot. I then line up netflix by starting both of the same movies/show episodes simultaneously. Been dying to get a screen share app functionality that would allow me to mirror the screens for netflix like the discover media share app mirrors.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

If you have a mobile hotspot or a phone that you can tether to another device via WiFi for internet access, the VW should be able to connect to it for internet access. Have you tried that, and if so, does it get those additional items working?

I have an iPhone and its a little harder to side-load apps. I am curious why VW doesn't allow the app to be downloaded in the US -- doesn't seem to make much sense.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Atlas123 said:


> If you have a mobile hotspot or a phone that you can tether to another device via WiFi for internet access, the VW should be able to connect to it for internet access. Have you tried that, and if so, does it get those additional items working?
> 
> I have an iPhone and its a little harder to side-load apps. I am curious why VW doesn't allow the app to be downloaded in the US -- doesn't seem to make much sense.


The reason it is not available is because there are file sharing laws that would be violated if it was available in the app store. At least that was what the regional rep told me. Also, I am not sure what you mean about connecting the VW to my hotspot. My phone is a hotspot, but I don't see anyway to connect the atlas to it to get internet access. Please elaborate, as I imagine if this did work that I would be able to have the maps function. How cool would it be if someone could look up a destination and then send it to the front!?

Remember that the tablets must be connected to the atlas WLAN at all times to access the app so there is no way to connect it to both my hotspot and the atlas at the same time. That is the biggest issue i am faced with so far. But I think I am getting somewhere with this~


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

I think he means have the Atlas wifi connect to your mobile hotspot on your phone...then the tablets would get internet through the Atlas wifi...


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

walksonair said:


> I think he means have the Atlas wifi connect to your mobile hotspot on your phone...then the tablets would get internet through the Atlas wifi...


That?s correct. In the VW Media Center settings in the car, you can connect your car to a WiFi network.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Atlas123 said:


> That?s correct. In the VW Media Center settings in the car, you can connect your car to a WiFi network.


I will investigate and get back with an update. Would be wicked if I could see the maps on the back screens!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I will investigate and get back with an update. Would be wicked if I could see the maps on the back screens!




Okay having some issues- I got the iphone connected for internet. The tablets were now able to get online etc via the vw network. In the mediashare app however, it started saying that I needed to allow device data transmission from the headunit. And now when I am in the app on the tablets, I get a live map from google, but I no longer get the audio. I got one and lost the other. And when I stop using the iphone as the WLAN, it is doing the same thing without the map. No audio whatsoever which is crazy since clearly I had it connected yesterday via the photographic evidence!

So I noticed online that the "Allow data transmission" or whatever is a thing that should be in the system setup menu that is deactivated due to the us file share laws (similar to the mirrorlink issues of a few years back). 

Just for ****s and giggles I long pressed the menu button and got a submenu that had codes in it. codes that were applied and codes that were able to be applied that were grayed out. I wonder if one of them is the "allow data transmission" check box?

I want to be able to have both audio and the wifi nav on the tablets! Please assist!!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Okay having some issues- I got the iphone connected for internet. The tablets were now able to get online etc via the vw network. In the mediashare app however, it started saying that I needed to allow device data transmission from the headunit. And now when I am in the app on the tablets, I get a live map from google, but I no longer get the audio. I got one and lost the other. And when I stop using the iphone as the WLAN, it is doing the same thing without the map. No audio whatsoever which is crazy since clearly I had it connected yesterday via the photographic evidence!
> 
> So I noticed online that the "Allow data transmission" or whatever is a thing that should be in the system setup menu that is deactivated due to the us file share laws (similar to the mirrorlink issues of a few years back).
> 
> ...


This is the missing menu in the infotainment system that would allow this system to work properly. But isn't this already setup for android auto and carplay? How do you access this menu?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

No ideas?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

ice4life said:


> No ideas?


No, but I have done this for my se/tech using aftermarket wifi router than runs off usb power and is also a media server via thumb drive. I do not connect to the hu and even if connected I don't think I would be able to use the functions since this is unit does not have the built-in wifi. The one thing I also would love to see is the mirroring app for media also

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

UPDATE!

Somehow today, I noticed that the "allow data transmission" and a new app that said Media Control on the head unit. They just materialized and I don't know how. When they were there I was able to get the system fully working. I went inside as joyous as could be.

Came out later, and it was all missing from the head unit again. And back to not working. So strange! I took a bunch of pictures to prove it was real! But now I need to figure out what is triggering the app on the head unit to appear. 

It is very audi esq. I was able to search google for POIs and send them right to the head unit. It had 3D google earth and street view. Truly magnificent. 

I am determined to get this fully working! It is stellar.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Crazy how little interest there is in this!

Anyway, I figured it out. You need to start the apps on the tablets before you start the car or they are not recognized on the media share network. Then it works flawlessly. 

https://imgur.com/a/aP2Mc

https://imgur.com/a/ogNC4

https://imgur.com/a/4xnST

https://imgur.com/a/tgj9f

https://imgur.com/a/b5Bll

https://imgur.com/a/kqz7S


----------



## sacherel (Dec 3, 2000)

I think if this worked for iOS it would be perfect


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sacherel said:


> I think if this worked for iOS it would be perfect


It does- you just need to figure out a way to download the app and extract it on the ipads (yeah right haha). Long live android!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Finally figured out how to post pics from imgur!


----------



## Advan1 (Nov 4, 2017)

So do you need the SEL Premium for all of this to work? I have the SE w/Tech R Line with two Fire Tablets in the back. What options do I have?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

I just installed the tablet mount myself and am looking into getting a cheap Android tablet. Can you advise what will work and what doesn't? Points for low cost as this is for my toddler mostly on for long trips.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

ice4life said:


> The VW Media Share App was not available for download in the android app store as it was "not available for download for this country." I got the apk downloaded from google, manually added it to each tablet, extracted it and then opened the app (after connecting the tablets to the atlas internetless WLAN network).


Can you help with details on how to do this? I am coming from the iOS land...do I need to compile it on my computer and somehow port it over? Any software that you use (and Mac version?)?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

****, this looks good. Maybe you should post step by step how you did it and what needs to be done for current and future owners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Advan1 said:


> So do you need the SEL Premium for all of this to work? I have the SE w/Tech R Line with two Fire Tablets in the back. What options do I have?


I believe to get the VW Media control to work like this yes you need the SEL Premium and its upgraded nav/digital cockpit headunit. Otherwise the Nav piece in the app would not function properly. I am still working on getting videos loaded into the HD using either USB or the SD card, to test the simultaneous playback on the two tablets via the app.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> I just installed the tablet mount myself and am looking into getting a cheap Android tablet. Can you advise what will work and what doesn't? Points for low cost as this is for my toddler mostly on for long trips.


I'm using 2 samsung galaxy tab tablets. They are the mid grade 8" samsung android tablets and cost about $300 each. If you get any cheaper, the processors do not work great for apps like this. Having said that, I didn't need the S3 tablets which were like double the price. While their AMOLED screens were brilliant, these wouldn't be used everyday and I didn't see the point in the investment. 

If you're going to do this, I would def go the android route. If you go the ios route, I am not sure how to get the app extracted. I'm not much of an apple guy and prefer android all around.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

edyvw said:


> ****, this looks good. Maybe you should post step by step how you did it and what needs to be done for current and future owners.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay- soon. This one was a to do.


----------



## the canuck (Apr 8, 2009)

I guess I never quite understood the Media Share app. So I apologize if I am missing something, but why would I want my kids to be able to control what I am listening to via their tablets? Or for them to see where we are going via a map on their tablet? Now if you can upload some movies, and be able to stream them to the tablets, as well as control the movies from the driver/passenger seat, this would be a home run. My guess is I am missing something here, and hopefully someone can clarify for me.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

the canuck said:


> I guess I never quite understood the Media Share app. So I apologize if I am missing something, but why would I want my kids to be able to control what I am listening to via their tablets? Or for them to see where we are going via a map on their tablet? Now if you can upload some movies, and be able to stream them to the tablets, as well as control the movies from the driver/passenger seat, this would be a home run. My guess is I am missing something here, and hopefully someone can clarify for me.


Yea I'm not getting it either. Why would you give the other passengers that much control of the radio/entertainment? 
Seems like a recipe for disaster to me.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Sometimes with the baby, I'm the one sitting in the back. Would be nice to have a business seat-like In-Flight Entertainment (IFE) option. For my kids though, I'd probably block off some portions and just limit to movies/songs. Either way, this is an option...some folks will take advantage of it and others wont.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Sometimes with the baby, I'm the one sitting in the back. Would be nice to have a business seat-like In-Flight Entertainment (IFE) option. For my kids though, I'd probably block off some portions and just limit to movies/songs. Either way, this is an option...some folks will take advantage of it and others wont.


Finally someone gets it. Think of being in a first class suite on BA with a screen that shows/allows you to control audio, nav, and you can see car data. No more- are we there yet? questions with the nav data being projected. 

And while I am still testing, I do believe you can plug in an SD card with videos and transmit them simultaneously to the tablets via the WLAN. Since the car has the hotspot, the tablets can be used for netflix, however they are not lined up unless you meticulously line the videos up.

Sometimes, we go out to the car, put one tablet on bt audio and one on silent, hotspot the WLAN, and line up netflix on both tablets. We fold the second row flat and lounge out in the 3rd row. Kind of like a drive in movie. With the window shades its nice and dark as well


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Sometimes, we go out to the car, put one tablet on bt audio and one on silent, hotspot the WLAN, and line up netflix on both tablets. We fold the second row flat and lounge out in the 3rd row. Kind of like a drive in movie. With the window shades its nice and dark as well


Oh nice...glamping ideas! Havent considered sitting in the 3rd row w/ 2nd row folded down...swanky! :beer:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Oh nice...glamping ideas! Havent considered sitting in the 3rd row w/ 2nd row folded down...swanky! :beer:


Yeah, if its cold we do second row heated. If its nice we glamp


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

EPilot said:


> Yea I'm not getting it either. Why would you give the other passengers that much control of the radio/entertainment?
> Seems like a recipe for disaster to me.


While VW says its file share laws that prevents the app download, I really think it is that the american market is not ready for this. Interestingly it was never designed to be used the way i'm using it. The rep said that the app was designed back when the golf was redesigned and the MQB debuted. He said the intention was for one passenger in the back of a GTI to use a phone or tablet and have control over the head unit. Like back seat driving of sorts. It also helps with nav input as you cannot do that while driving, but you can send destinations from the tablet/phone to the main headunit, and we do it all the time while driving as i prefer to use the digital cockpit versus android auto.

However, I have been using both tablets as a RSE like setup. Every once in a while (extremely rare) the system has overloaded and said there were too many devices trying to simultaneously control the system. That was when I had two tablets plus my phone and all the apps were running. That was evidence enough that it was designed for a single app usage, not the way I am using it. 

Having said that, it is quite the conversation piece now that it is working. When we drive to dinner everyone is very interested in it.

This setup is not for everyone though. 


You need an SEL Prem with the Nav
An Unlimited data plan with hotspot (trust me you want unlimited)
2 Android Tablets
2 Tablet Mounts
2 Extended Length USB Charging Cables (Don't cheap out they will drain down)
APK Extraction Knowledge
Hours of patience and tinkering

Given the money and aggravation, i'd do it all again for how good it turned out. Per the rep, I am the only one to have successfully completed this in an Atlas to his knowedge. Not bad.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

First let me say…
I'm not trying to rain on you parade or make fun of your tinkering and trying to get things working that aren't really here. 

It still it seems to me like a useless "feature". 
The added expense for something that isn't really adding to the list of pluses in my book seems like just an exercise of gadgets.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

ice4life said:


> APK Extraction Knowledge
> Hours of patience and tinkering


Looking forward to the write-up...I'm thinking Amazon Fire tablet? Let me know if you think it will be underpowered...and sooner since this week is black friday and I am gonna get something then. The main thing is the videos for now. Maybe the NAV later...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

EPilot said:


> First let me say…
> I'm not trying to rain on you parade or make fun of your tinkering and trying to get things working that aren't really here.
> 
> It still it seems to me like a useless "feature".
> The added expense for something that isn't really adding to the list of pluses in my book seems like just an exercise of gadgets.


Not sure what you mean about "aren't really here." I have full functionality, and explained many reasons I find it more than "useless" If you would read you would see I stated:

Nav Destination Info- Good for uber or for kids
Nav Destination Send- Good for screen lockouts
Audio Control- Good for when in the back with kids/dogs
Shared Video Projection-This is the main point of RSE

You're not raining on my parade, but you are detracting potential DIYers based on your personal bias. If it is not functional for you, that's great- it is for many others in this thread. I'll chalk your grumpiness up to you living in NJ


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

"Not raining on your parade" but will take a piss in your drink kinda post...Just ignore Epilot...not sure why he's gotta say stuff that's not value added to the discussion. :screwy:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Looking forward to the write-up...I'm thinking Amazon Fire tablet? Let me know if you think it will be underpowered...and sooner since this week is black friday and I am gonna get something then. The main thing is the videos for now. Maybe the NAV later...


While fire tablets technically* run android, I am not sure the app is going to work on them. I could probably assist in the extraction, but when I had my amazon fire phone back in the day, apk apps from android did not play well. They were missing functionality. 

I really think the only way to do this right now is android tablets. There are a lot of cheapo ones out there. Cannot guarantee how they handle the data stream if they have crap processors though. The cheapest route is not always the best. 

If you are strapped for cash, get on craigslist. Tablets are like half the price.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> "Not raining on your parade" but will take a piss in your drink kinda post...Just ignore Epilot...not sure why he's gotta say stuff that's not value added to the discussion. :screwy:


Like I said.. NJ lol. If i lived there i'd be a grump too. Too many potholes


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks, Will look into that...I think you posted which processor you think would be good enough so I will start with that...hadnt thought of CL but Costco has a black friday deal on their lowest samsung model.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

walksonair said:


> "Not raining on your parade" but will take a piss in your drink kinda post...Just ignore Epilot...not sure why he's gotta say stuff that's not value added to the discussion. :screwy:





ice4life said:


> Like I said.. NJ lol. If i lived there i'd be a grump too. Too many potholes


I asked simple questions and gave an opinion you chose to flame and call names.

You flame me for asking a simple question and pointing out the obvious? 
Still I ask what's the point? You both still haven't provided a use case for this.
It's nothing but an exercise in use of gadgets. I see nothing useful about it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

EPilot said:


> I asked simple questions and gave an opinion you chose to flame and call names.
> 
> You flame me for asking a simple question and pointing out the obvious?
> Still I ask what's the point? You both still haven't provided a use case for this.
> It's nothing but an exercise in use of gadgets. I see nothing useful about it.



I will repost:

Nav Destination Info- Good for uber or for kids
Nav Destination Send- Good for screen lockouts
Audio Control- Good for when in the back with kids/dogs
Shared Video Projection-This is the main point of RSE

Darn, if the RSE isn't reason enough, then I would use it just for the nav input. I don't get how that is not a use case.


----------



## bobell69 (Jul 12, 2017)

Glad to see you guys pushing the envelope when it comes to WIFI in the Atlas. This will make it easier for us non-techies to eventally get this operational


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bobell69 said:


> Glad to see you guys pushing the envelope when it comes to WIFI in the Atlas. This will make it easier for us non-techies to eventally get this operational


Unfortunately, non SEL Premium models will not be able to use any of this functionality. Only that headunit has the WLAN capabilities.

In theory, you can use your phone to hotspot both tablets. I just find it easier to hook the phone up to the headunit and have both tablets access the internet via the VWs WLAN network. Works great to surf the web, watch netflix, and to use the media control app.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

the thread I have been looking [email protected]#!

thank you so much sir for putting the time in to figure all of this out. tomorrows cyber monday and fire hd10s are going for less than $100. I really hope they are capable of side loading because you are doing exactly what my plan is (I just dont have the atlas yet) and I already bought these tablet holders https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IPCJFR4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 . What kind do you have? I wont be able to test until after christmas so I really hope someone before can sideload the app.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Sugar Bear said:


> the thread I have been looking [email protected]#!
> 
> thank you so much sir for putting the time in to figure all of this out. tomorrows cyber monday and fire hd10s are going for less than $100. I really hope they are capable of side loading because you are doing exactly what my plan is (I just dont have the atlas yet) and I already bought these tablet holders https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IPCJFR4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 . What kind do you have? I wont be able to test until after christmas so I really hope someone before can sideload the app.


Per my previous posts, you will need android tablets. Ie samsung. Amazon fires will not work. Check the other pages of the forum. Sideloading is not the issue.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

So I did some work this weekend on the video piece. I got a 16GB SD card, and downloaded some movies on to it. They were MP4, and while the discover media 2017 system reads and plays the audio, it will not play back the video. The back tablets say that there is no active video stream (which is true)

I am going to try to convert the MP4 to M4V

I know Discover Pro 2017 (18' golf R) gets video playback, but I do not know if this system performs it which totally sucks.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

So, I saw this picture online and it got me thinking. What if I could load the videos on the tablet, then play them from the headunit (under the media control app on the headunit). More to come..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I found this old comparison from the previous gen headunits. The pro is the only one with DVD playback.










The updated headunits are the 6.5" composition color on the S

8" composition media on the SE SE tech SEL

8"discover media on sel prem


we do not get the discover pro system with the lack of knobs, wifi, google earth, dual nav screen capability, HD, DVD playback.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

GOT IT WORKING!

As I thought, you have to load the videos on the tablet. Then through the main headunit, you can select the videos in the media control section. Then it plays simultaneously and through the audio system. I will post some pics. It's so cool!


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey this is wicked awesome. Let me know when you get a chance on how to get the app working/transported to the tablet....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Hey this is wicked awesome. Let me know when you get a chance on how to get the app working/transported to the tablet....


search google and download the media control apk to a computer

on the android tablet do the following:
go to settings and allow install from unknown sources
plug your tablet into your computer and move the apk to the tablet
download an app that allows you to access internal files on the tablet
download an apk extractor app
go into the internal files and select the apk
extract it by selecting the apk extractor app
download it from the extracted file and start the app



Some notes:

In order for the media control symbol to show up on the headunit, it seems the media control app needs to be open on the tablet upon starting the atlas and it connecting to the two tablets via WLAN. 

The system is not designed to play too well with two tablets. It really works better with one device (As intended in the golf), but you can as I have shown use two. When opening the tablets up and using the apps, don't do them simultaneously. It will overload the processor of the discover media system. 

With the video playback, it is strange. When you select a movie from the headunit, it starts playing them simultaneously. But sometimes they are not lined up and they then are essentially separate. The main idea must be that you can select and play different movies through the headunit for each tablet. So it does work, and even though this discover media headunit doesn't have video playback, I was able to get them to play via the media control app which is mega cool!


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

ice4life said:


> Per my previous posts, you will need android tablets. Ie samsung. Amazon fires will not work. Check the other pages of the forum. Sideloading is not the issue.


can you link to other pages because I found none. except for yours and mine asking about media from the HU.

Ive read on other forums that google play apps can work flawless but it has something to do with turning off those updates..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Sugar Bear said:


> can you link to other pages because I found none. except for yours and mine asking about media from the HU.
> 
> Ive read on other forums that google play apps can work flawless but it has something to do with turning off those updates..


I just meant the other page. I think you misinterpreted. You can try to follow the same steps as i listed above for the fire tablets, but I really don't think it will work well. You are not getting an updatable app- you are extacting a version of the app. The app is not available to update due to the laws in the play store. Give it a try i guess~


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Since people don't read the separate pages of a thread, I guess I'll repost this here:

search google and download the media control apk to a computer

on the android tablet do the following:
go to settings and allow install from unknown sources
plug your tablet into your computer and move the apk to the tablet
download an app that allows you to access internal files on the tablet
download an apk extractor app
go into the internal files and select the apk
extract it by selecting the apk extractor app
download it from the extracted file and start the app



Some notes:

In order for the media control symbol to show up on the headunit, it seems the media control app needs to be open on the tablet upon starting the atlas and it connecting to the two tablets via WLAN. 

The system is not designed to play too well with two tablets. It really works better with one device (As intended in the golf), but you can as I have shown use two. When opening the tablets up and using the apps, don't do them simultaneously. It will overload the processor of the discover media system. 

With the video playback, it is strange. When you select a movie from the headunit, it starts playing them simultaneously. But sometimes they are not lined up and they then are essentially separate. The main idea must be that you can select and play different movies through the headunit for each tablet. So it does work, and even though this discover media headunit doesn't have video playback, I was able to get them to play via the media control app which is mega cool!


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

ice4life said:


> search google and download the media control apk to a computer


ice, what link did you use? I got the following after G search but it says to install rather than download: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.volkswagen.mediacontrol&hl=en

Also, there is another link to just get the APK but then I get a google warning page saying its a malicious site. Sorry to ask for hand holding but not knowing the Android system I'd rather be safe with you helping to know which link to use...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> ice, what link did you use? I got the following after G search but it says to install rather than download: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.volkswagen.mediacontrol&hl=en
> 
> Also, there is another link to just get the APK but then I get a google warning page saying its a malicious site. Sorry to ask for hand holding but not knowing the Android system I'd rather be safe with you helping to know which link to use...


I used this link:

https://volkswagen-ag-media-control.en.aptoide.com/


I believe it is the most recent version as well. There are older versions online. It looks like a fishy site, but I didn't get a virus or anything. Of course proceed with caution no matter what. 

I didn't want to put the site up for fear that VWofA would try to get it down, but I already downloaded so what's the difference at this point?

That link you posted is to google play. When you try to install it, it says that USA blocks the install. I tried even installing it online and sending it to my android device, but it blocked it during the transfer. That is why you need to extract it manually after downloading the apk. The system cannot block that since it is manual.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

I can get movies to play sound, but no video shows up. What format are you using? Also what folder are you using for the videos?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rider5000 said:


> I can get movies to play sound, but no video shows up. What format are you using? Also what folder are you using for the videos?


I had the same problem with usb and sd since the headunit doesnt play video.

I used mp4 and loaded it directly on the tablets in their video folder. Then on the main headunit, i press on the media control icon, then press "browser" in the bottom left, select the video folder on the tablet, and select the video. Then it plays it via the media control app in the back.

ill have to take some pics


----------



## the canuck (Apr 8, 2009)

This is great news, and something I was more or less looking for. I wouldn't mind loading the videos to each tablet (though would prefer to just load on to USB or SD card in headunit). But the ability to control the video from the front seat, is ideal. Its not safe to have my wife or myself, unbuckle, and try to get towards the back to start, switch, or stop a video while on the highway. I am sort of hoping that VW will implement this into future versions of the Atlas. I mean if the technology is there, they just need to flip the switch to make it work.

With the discovery media vs. pro comparison chart that was put up, do you think some of the features could be activated, similar to how the RNS-510 could have video in motion activated?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

the canuck said:


> This is great news, and something I was more or less looking for. I wouldn't mind loading the videos to each tablet (though would prefer to just load on to USB or SD card in headunit). But the ability to control the video from the front seat, is ideal. Its not safe to have my wife or myself, unbuckle, and try to get towards the back to start, switch, or stop a video while on the highway. I am sort of hoping that VW will implement this into future versions of the Atlas. I mean if the technology is there, they just need to flip the switch to make it work.
> 
> With the discovery media vs. pro comparison chart that was put up, do you think some of the features could be activated, similar to how the RNS-510 could have video in motion activated?


A few things:

1) The only piece of this equation that is not easily available is the app. The app is blocked by VW in the USA due to file share laws (lame excuse for VWofAs lack of support for the app- They are a little closed off to the ROW)

2) Since only the discover media system (with nav) supports this app, only sel premium models can use the functionality which is mega lame in this day and age.

3) You are spot on about rear control from the front. That is something I did not consider but if the kids are each watching a separate thing, it is very easy to use the media contol app on the main headunit to do so.

4) That comparison chart is useless as it is previous gen. I was just trying to show how video playback is typically reserved for the top of the line pro system (which very few VWs get in EU or US)

5) Since the discover media headunit itself does not physically have a video card to play back video, it can only play the audio. There is no vcds trick that can add hardware unfortunately.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I learned about a cool function. When on the app on either tablet, you can go to the WLAN section, and select any vidoes/audio from any other devices on the network (ie the other tablet mounted or a phone). Nice if you have two kids who want a large selection, as you can load some files on one tablet, and other files on the second tablet and still share everything via the app.


----------



## the canuck (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree, in this day and age, why things are not universal or available is mind boggling. Plus with an American society that is addicted to tablets, and technology for the kids (general stereotype), and VW saying this is an SUV built for the American society, to me this was a huge miss. That is unless they just feel that kids are holding their tablets. But in my case with a 2 yr old and a 4 yr old, we still want to control what they can watch, and don't feel comfortable with them holding it (cause you know they will end up dropping it at some point). Plus with them strapped into their car seats, they are not able to reach the tablets if mounted on the headrest.

I really like the atlas and the way it drove, but trying to convince my wife of not having a rear entertainment for the kids on our long hauls is a tough sell. Hopefully in a year when our lease is up on the Pathfinder, VW will have improved a few things.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

the canuck said:


> I agree, in this day and age, why things are not universal or available is mind boggling. Plus with an American society that is addicted to tablets, and technology for the kids (general stereotype), and VW saying this is an SUV built for the American society, to me this was a huge miss. That is unless they just feel that kids are holding their tablets. But in my case with a 2 yr old and a 4 yr old, we still want to control what they can watch, and don't feel comfortable with them holding it (cause you know they will end up dropping it at some point). Plus with them strapped into their car seats, they are not able to reach the tablets if mounted on the headrest.
> 
> I really like the atlas and the way it drove, but trying to convince my wife of not having a rear entertainment for the kids on our long hauls is a tough sell. Hopefully in a year when our lease is up on the Pathfinder, VW will have improved a few things.


This is the best you're gonna get. In the discover media owners manual, it even states that for RSE purposes, use the media control app. Then it goes on to say that it is not available in all countries -_-

I mean the only alternative is to get headrest DVD units, but those are so 5 years ago! Where are you watching netflix? Not to mention, VW uses weird headrests that probably would not universally fit with aftermarket units. 

Even if you didn't get the media control app, what a lot of brands are offering through their accessory dept is the tablet mounts, so that i guess kids can download netflix or movies directly to the tablet and just play them. In more extreme cases, ie the atlas, you could hotspot the WLAN and stream, but in the mountains in CO, it is hard to get good enough signal to stream on two tablets simultaneously- hence where a data plan integrated into the car would be a little more ideal.


Here are the cars in the segment with factory and accessory RSE systems. I will post pics soon.

*Factory:*
Acura MDX
Infiniti QX60
Lexus RX350L
Dodge Durango
Honda Pilot
Nissan Pathfinder
Toyota Highlander
Dodge Journey

*Accessory:*
Ford Explorer 
Mitsubishi Outlander
Audi Q7 
Volvo XC90 
Lincoln MKT
GMC Acadia


----------



## the canuck (Apr 8, 2009)

not getting the cheap headrest DVD's. While yes it solves the issue, I really have gotten spoiled with uploading videos to a jump drive and plugging it into the USB to play movies. Would love to not have to convert everything to .divx in the Pathfinder, but if thats what I have to do, thats what I have to do. Plus we still need to potentially unbuckle to get turned around to get to the DVD.

I think my situation is probably more of a minority to the general public, and over time that will change. Maybe thats why manufacturer's are slowing getting rid of the built in systems that will be out-dated by the time they roll off the line. Much easier to appease the general public with holders (that are way overpriced) for the technology.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> This is the best you're gonna get. In the discover media owners manual, it even states that for RSE purposes, use the media control app. Then it goes on to say that it is not available in all countries -_-
> 
> I mean the only alternative is to get headrest DVD units, but those are so 5 years ago! Where are you watching netflix? Not to mention, VW uses weird headrests that probably would not universally fit with aftermarket units.
> 
> ...


*Factory:*
Acura MDX (Offers two different screens)
















Infiniti QX60








Lexus RX350L (very rare option on RX)








Dodge Durango








Honda Pilot








Nissan Pathfinder








Toyota Highlander (N/A with platinum due to pano roof)








Dodge Journey










*Accessory:*
Ford Explorer 








Mitsubishi Outlander








Audi Q7 (Must get rse prep from factory for it to work)








Volvo XC90 








Lincoln MKT








GMC Acadia


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

ICE4LIFE, which amazon device did you try to use ?

Im talking with someone who currently has a HD10 and says he can install the VW car app and it looks to run fine. This is of course through the google app store he had to load.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Sugar Bear said:


> ICE4LIFE, which amazon device did you try to use ?
> 
> Im talking with someone who currently has a HD10 and says he can install the VW car app and it looks to run fine. This is of course through the google app store he had to load.


I've been using two Samsung Galaxy tab As. I said that I had issues in the past with my Amazon fire phone, but I haven't tested as of recent. It's interesting that the hd10 Will allow the download when it's blocked in the us from the play store. Maybe the app store he loaded is like the one I used with my fire phone where people upload the apks and you essentially extract them via this pseudo app store. It's not really the Google play app store, it's more of an app apk share. 

I made a breakthrough today in that I was able to get one screen mirrored onto the other. I tricked the Samsung mirroring app into thinking one of the tablets was a TV. Now it mirrors which is great for Netflix, movies, etc.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

ice, got my tablet setup w/ the app and its able to connect and get maps as well as control the music. questions: what format and size of SD card do you have and what media can the head unit read?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> ice, got my tablet setup w/ the app and its able to connect and get maps as well as control the music. questions: what format and size of SD card do you have and what media can the head unit read?


VW is buying back the Atlas- LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG story and thank god it is done. I have these tablets with the media control app installed, mounts and USB cables for sale as a set, and I would like them to go to an atlas owner since it has the media control functionality.


----------



## the canuck (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear they are having to buy it back. And considering you are now selling the items, I take it you are not going with another Atlas. 

Condensed version of the story??


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Sux to see you leave the community....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

the canuck said:


> Sorry to hear they are having to buy it back. And considering you are now selling the items, I take it you are not going with another Atlas.
> 
> Condensed version of the story??


They offered another one. Then stuck their foot in their mouths since the ones at port were all either allocated or orders. I don't have the time to order one after waiting as long as I did for some resolution. 

The biggest problem was Customer CARE- which is really just a call center based in herndon and not actually their customer service dept. They drag you through the mud for months to try to avoid you getting in touch with customer resolution and retention in michigan, the people who can actually do things. 

Even when I sent the letter requesting some sort of replacement or buy back, it was intercepted by the impossibly terrible customer care advocate (they call themselves regional managers but they are 30k a year call center junkies). Then it was escalated a month after that- as if there was any reason to drag it out. VW really ****ed this one up.


Maybe I will write up a warning thread for potential sel prem owners since this was seriously PTSD esq.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

ice4life said:


> They offered another one. Then stuck their foot in their mouths since the ones at port were all either allocated or orders. I don't have the time to order one after waiting as long as I did for some resolution.
> 
> The biggest problem was Customer CARE- which is really just a call center based in herndon and not actually their customer service dept. They drag you through the mud for months to try to avoid you getting in touch with customer resolution and retention in michigan, the people who can actually do things.
> 
> ...


So I get you didn’t like customer care but what was wrong with your car?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

GjR32 said:


> So I get you didn’t like customer care but what was wrong with your car?


The digital cockpit was the main Non-Conformity. There were other things but that's the main reason they bought it back. I want to do a write up of it but I also don't. It was seriously a terrible experience. 50 + emails back and forth and a ton of wasted time. Let's just say the third time it went in for digital cockpit software issues, they decided to replace it. Then it was indefinitely backordered. Then they broke pieces trying to replace it and those parts were backordered. Then they finally got everything in and the cars ecm failed. Then they tried 9 more fixes including reprogramming my abs module which caused the cars brake system to fail. My favorite part was when I had to turn the loaner car in because I had it for so long that it needed service and then they had no other car for me and there were no rentals around for two weeks. I mean this whole thing was just one thing after the next.5 vws in 6 years is enough to be treated like this. Especially with one of them being included in the tdi settlement. When I finally got to the right people they were so pissed that it took as long as it did for them to hear my story. And I have a feeling Tasha B. In customer care isn't going to be doing much more customer caring.

I might add that the car has 813 miles on it and this started three days after I bought it October 31. I have accepted their offer, coordinated with the dealer, gotten my accessories and dropped the second key, and now I'm just waiting for the closing agent to give me the final documents to sign and I'm officially obsolved. Their offer was beyond generous so there was no reason to go back and forth.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tablet mounts with tablets ( including media control app) and monster USB cables are for sale. 










Cross bars too.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow! I feel deflated at the end of this thread. lol

Sorry to hear about all of your issues, and also now hoping that my on-order SEL Premium isn't a lemon. That said, I'm interested in your tablets and mounts, assuming you still have them. Will PM you.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ebTDI said:


> Wow! I feel deflated at the end of this thread. lol
> 
> Sorry to hear about all of your issues, and also now hoping that my on-order SEL Premium isn't a lemon. That said, I'm interested in your tablets and mounts, assuming you still have them. Will PM you.


Imagine how I felt for three months -_- buckle up.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

ice4life said:


> Imagine how I felt for three months -_- buckle up.


Yeah, I can only imagine. And it's so much worse when you feel like you're the only who actually understands the issue. Fingers and toes crossed our Atlas just works


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

I got this working in my car today. Everything but the video playback. My issue is that until now, we use Amazon Prime video and download those to whatever device for viewing in the car.

Well, the amazon downloads don't show up as normal video files, so the car can't actually see them to play them.

Any ideas?


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Ended up loading some other videos onto the tablet as .mp4 and got them to play. Very cool, and will be nice for having kid(s) in the back.

The only issue now is that half of the time, the tablet doesn't want to connect via the Media Control app. Very frustrating. I'm assuming some of it may have to do with it being an older tablet, but doesn't really instill confidence in going to buy a newer tablet.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ebTDI said:


> Ended up loading some other videos onto the tablet as .mp4 and got them to play. Very cool, and will be nice for having kid(s) in the back.
> 
> The only issue now is that half of the time, the tablet doesn't want to connect via the Media Control app. Very frustrating. I'm assuming some of it may have to do with it being an older tablet, but doesn't really instill confidence in going to buy a newer tablet.


I think it has to do with the tablet needs to be on and you need to open the app before starting the car/headunit. That was something I noticed on mine too. If you left the app open on the tablet too sometimes that would cause the loop to timeout.

Make sure to close the media control app each time you are finished via the tablets. Then open the app on the tablet before starting the car to get it to complete the loop upon the headunit starting. Annoying AF but it is a process.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

ice4life said:


> I think it has to do with the tablet needs to be on and you need to open the app before starting the car/headunit. That was something I noticed on mine too. If you left the app open on the tablet too sometimes that would cause the loop to timeout.
> 
> Make sure to close the media control app each time you are finished via the tablets. Then open the app on the tablet before starting the car to get it to complete the loop upon the headunit starting. Annoying AF but it is a process.


Hmmm ok. Maybe it was the "closing the app" part that was throwing it off. I tried before starting the car, after starting, etc... still seemed random. Again though, not helping that it's an old Nexus 10.

Either way, we've now been without our Atlas for 2.5 weeks.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ebTDI said:


> Hmmm ok. Maybe it was the "closing the app" part that was throwing it off. I tried before starting the car, after starting, etc... still seemed random. Again though, not helping that it's an old Nexus 10.
> 
> Either way, we've now been without our Atlas for 2.5 weeks.


When mine was in the shop for months, they were def playing with the tablets which i thought was funny. They all said it couldn't be done. Says a lot about the people servicing the car..


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

ice4life said:


> When mine was in the shop for months, they were def playing with the tablets which i thought was funny. They all said it couldn't be done. Says a lot about the people servicing the car..


Haha! Funny part is, nothing about the car itself makes it impossible. All the parts and software are there.

And, I guess both good and bad... ours isn't being worked on (yet). It's just sitting there waiting for an approved fix for the brake recall.


----------



## dbennett78 (Mar 30, 2018)

*SE W/Technology*

So my understanding is that this app doesnt exist on my headunit, but does anyone know if there is a way to control the media playing on 2 tablets in the back from another Android phone? Are there any apps like that?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Watch this at 1:40 https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=UxoxNU09yDM


Finally some vindication that they actually designed it to do what I made it do! Not sure why it is so hush hush and blocked in the app store..


----------



## vwcdn (Aug 9, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Recently picked up an SEL Premium. I added the cross bars and the tablet mounts. Once the tablets were added, it got me thinking about the WLAN network. While it was not designed to offer internet capabilities like the GM or FCA products, it still had some capability. The VW Media Share App was not available for download in the android app store as it was "not available for download for this country." I got the apk downloaded from google, manually added it to each tablet, extracted it and then opened the app (after connecting the tablets to the atlas internetless WLAN network). Now I can control the main discover media head unit through either of the tablets. I have about 85% functionality since the apps are designed for cars with internet access.
> 
> Works
> Car Data
> ...


Nice setup. Well done.

I noticed in one of your pictures that you have one of your tablets plugged in (the leftmost one); however, it appears that the wire is either going down the side of the seat or to the front of the car. So my question is: how did you wire your devices? Did you conceal the wires somehow or do you plug them in when needed?

Thanks.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vwcdn said:


> Nice setup. Well done.
> 
> I noticed in one of your pictures that you have one of your tablets plugged in (the leftmost one); however, it appears that the wire is either going down the side of the seat or to the front of the car. So my question is: how did you wire your devices? Did you conceal the wires somehow or do you plug them in when needed?
> 
> Thanks.


Since there were two usb ports in the rear, I ran a usb cable from each tablet hidden along the side of the seat, then under the seat, and under the side of the plastic console to the usb chargers. It was very clean and they always charged while driving which was cool.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Just wanted to give an update that I noticed the media control app is available for download in the Apple ios app store now in the USA. No need to get android tablets and extract the .apk in developer mode anymore to use this cool integrated function.

Also for 2019, the SEL will gain the discover media nav system with WLAN integration so this will be feasible on the SEL, SEL R-Line and SEL-p


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Awesome news about the iOS availability! I hated that damn samsung tab. Do you remmeber what the codec settings had to be for video? I get mp4 videos to play only audio! :-(


----------



## Pavelow440 (Sep 24, 2018)

Has anyone tried using the OEM mount connected to the middle row headrests? Picking my up Atlas SEL-P up this weekend and only imagine 2 of our 3 kids will ride in the third row like they do in my wife’s Q7 most of the time.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Pavelow440 said:


> Has anyone tried using the OEM mount connected to the middle row headrests? Picking my up Atlas SEL-P up this weekend and only imagine 2 of our 3 kids will ride in the third row like they do in my wife’s Q7 most of the time.


I am not 100% positive, but most headrest mounts are universal. I know the VW mounts were not adjustable though- And it was a tight fit in the front.


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

Nice. I was using the VW Media Control App from the Japanese App Store before. Looks like the app is in the Canadian App Store as well so I've downloaded it.


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

ice4life said:


> While VW says its file share laws that prevents the app download, I really think it is that the american market is not ready for this. Interestingly it was never designed to be used the way i'm using it. The rep said that the app was designed back when the golf was redesigned and the MQB debuted. He said the intention was for one passenger in the back of a GTI to use a phone or tablet and have control over the head unit. Like back seat driving of sorts. It also helps with nav input as you cannot do that while driving, but you can send destinations from the tablet/phone to the main headunit, and we do it all the time while driving as i prefer to use the digital cockpit versus android auto.
> 
> However, I have been using both tablets as a RSE like setup. Every once in a while (extremely rare) the system has overloaded and said there were too many devices trying to simultaneously control the system. That was when I had two tablets plus my phone and all the apps were running. That was evidence enough that it was designed for a single app usage, not the way I am using it.
> 
> ...


Is it just the head unit that you need with Nav or is the Digital Dash a requirement as well? I saw that earlier. Reason I ask is that the trim names and options are different in Canada. 
TrendLine ( basic, cloth seats. Smaller head unit )
ComfortLine ( pleather, No NAV )
Highline ( everything except the Digital Dash, Auto-park-pilot, and nicer speaker system )
ExecLine (Everything) 

I'm assuming the Highline and up should work.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Bluemeansgo said:


> Is it just the head unit that you need with Nav or is the Digital Dash a requirement as well? I saw that earlier. Reason I ask is that the trim names and options are different in Canada.
> TrendLine ( basic, cloth seats. Smaller head unit )
> ComfortLine ( pleather, No NAV )
> Highline ( everything except the Digital Dash, Auto-park-pilot, and nicer speaker system )
> ...


As I understand, all 2018 US Atlas SEL Premiums with Navigation have the additional WLAN/Media Control module. For 2019, the SEL and SEL Premium have the nav, and VW discreetly listed the WLAN/Media Control as now std on the SEL as well. I have to put two and two together to say all the panasonic discover media nav systems on any Atlas have the WLAN/Media control module built in. Therefore I imagine Highline and Execline will have this feature.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

ice4life said:


> Just wanted to give an update that I noticed the media control app is available for download in the Apple ios app store now in the USA. No need to get android tablets and extract the .apk in developer mode anymore to use this cool integrated function.
> 
> Also for 2019, the SEL will gain the discover media nav system with WLAN integration so this will be feasible on the SEL, SEL R-Line and SEL-p


Awesome news. I had given up on this since the android tablet we have is so old, but we do have newer iPads that should work great.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ebTDI said:


> Awesome news. I had given up on this since the android tablet we have is so old, but we do have newer iPads that should work great.


Some even better news- It seems that you can now add what VW calls a "CarStick LTE" to the discover media nav system. Essentially you get a car subscription from say verizon, they send you a sim, and you insert that sim into the usb stick. Then you plug the usb stick into the armrest usb port and it creates a 4G LTE hotspot like many of the competitors. 

I am not sure if it is 100% compatible with the US market, but I don't see why it wouldn't be if you go the route I stated.. It would make streaming much more manageable than using a tethering device such as a cell phone. The best way to attain one is www.ebay.de- get a german ebay seller to ship it to you. Even if it doesn't work, $150 ain't that bad.

https://shops.volkswagen.com/de_DE/web/zubehoer/p/carstick-lte-000051409e-10

https://shops.volkswagen.com/assets/MASTER_904_VWZ_OZ/en_GB/904_DEBA_000051409E_ENG_002.pdf


----------



## Pavelow440 (Sep 24, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Some even better news- It seems that you can now add what VW calls a "CarStick LTE" to the discover media nav system. Essentially you get a car subscription from say verizon, they send you a sim, and you insert that sim into the usb stick. Then you plug the usb stick into the armrest usb port and it creates a 4G LTE hotspot like many of the competitors.
> 
> I am not sure if it is 100% compatible with the US market, but I don't see why it wouldn't be if you go the route I stated.. It would make streaming much more manageable than using a tethering device such as a cell phone. The best way to attain one is www.ebay.de- get a german ebay seller to ship it to you. Even if it doesn't work, $150 ain't that bad.
> 
> ...


Talked with VW through chat yesterday as I am very interested in this......Of course they said they will not be offering in the states and do not recommend I try it.

If anyone can get it to work. I’d love to know. Also if anyone has figured out how to run video through the iOS media control app that would be a perfect hack for the kiddos.

Just picked up my SEL-P today and very excited to For this vehicles. Thought I would be really disappointed with any daily driver that I picked when my wife said we both needed three row family haulers but I really enjoyed driving it back on the back roads from Annapolis today. Just need to make it a lil more rugged....tires, lift, etc. Way off topic sorry.


----------



## spindoc (Feb 17, 2008)

*Rear seat entertainmet*

Considering the 2019 Atlas. However, one of the negatives with the Atlas is the lack of any rear-seat entertainment options such as rear headrest DVD players with screens that is available with other brand vehicles. Has anyone explored and installed any good usable rear-seat entertainment options such as head rest DVD/Blueray screens on the Atlas?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you consider that safe? Do your rear seat occupants wear helmets?


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

I purchased tablet holders and am just sticking ipads with headphones in the back. Can’t control them from the front which would be really nice with small children, but this works well for a 7 year old.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hetletco said:


> I purchased tablet holders and am just sticking ipads with headphones in the back. Can’t control them from the front which would be really nice with small children, but this works well for a 7 year old.





spindoc said:


> Considering the 2019 Atlas. However, one of the negatives with the Atlas is the lack of any rear-seat entertainment options such as rear headrest DVD players with screens that is available with other brand vehicles. Has anyone explored and installed any good usable rear-seat entertainment options such as head rest DVD/Blueray screens on the Atlas?


Check out these threads. The 2018 SEL Premium and 2019 SEL/SEL Premium models have the media control system integrated into the headunit. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...hare-App&p=108714233&viewfull=1#post108714233

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9245433-So-much-for-a-hotspot&highlight=media+control

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8585473-Rear-Entertainment&highlight=media+control


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I wish I can find the IOS IPA app somewhere to download as I can force install from my laptop


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> I wish I can find the IOS IPA app somewhere to download as I can force install from my laptop


The media control app is now available for download in the ios app store in the usa. If that is what you are referring to.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ice4life said:


> The media control app is now available for download in the ios app store in the usa. If that is what you are referring to.


Thank you. I just found it. The one I had seen was not available for download in the US


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I finally got around to it. Was able to hotspot the car and got the application running. I have not tried a movie but it seems that there are 2 areas that can be accessed which are the Navigation and the second is the source which is limited to what comes standard in the car. Next, I am going to try to load a movie on the SD cad and see if that can be read and shown on the tablets.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

which link is a good/safe place to download the app for android tablets? Just recently got my Samsung Tablets from Black Friday and would like to set this up.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm trying to get this functioning in my 2019 Tiguan with Discover Media and Nav, but WiFi isn't turned on from the factory. Could someone who has everything functioning post up the coding and ADP map for their 5F Infotainment module?

Thank you!


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

I got this to working using 2 Amazon Fire HD 8 tablets. It requires you to install the google play store.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

alucinari said:


> I'm trying to get this functioning in my 2019 Tiguan with Discover Media and Nav, but WiFi isn't turned on from the factory. Could someone who has everything functioning post up the coding and ADP map for their 5F Infotainment module?
> 
> Thank you!


Doesn't work on the Tig because the Tig doesn't have the WIFI module embedded in the head unit like the Atlas (with nav) does. 

The Media Control system is a stand-alone option in Europe on the 8" Discover Media head unit, and when you order it, it adds the WIFI module to the Discover Media so that you can control the HU with the tablet via the "non-internet" WLAN connection. It is not as simple as coding a menu, as you are missing internal components.

For some reason, it is included only on the Atlas in the US, and is undocumented (unless you dig deep). 


From www.vw.de 
"Volkswagen Media Control", die App für Ihr Smartphone und Tablet, um das Radio und Navigationssystem fernzubedienen, vereinfacht die Bedienung und bringt die Mitfahrer ins Spiel.


----------



## brian4591 (Oct 18, 2007)

*My turn to play with it*

I'm going to try playing around with these features. I already downloaded the apk on our Amazon fire tablet and Samsung tab3. The app wasn't available in the Canada Google Play store. 

Will update more later.....


----------



## njlakeshoreg (Sep 27, 2011)

I can not find the vw media control app, only have carnet and android auto pop up on the play store. Am i missing something??


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

njlakeshoreg said:


> I can not find the vw media control app, only have carnet and android auto pop up on the play store. Am i missing something??


they might have disabled it again in the app store. I know for some reason they don't want people using this app- i think it has to do with the data transfer security issues when the car turns off.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sorry to revive this ICE can you remind me please if the tablets are connected to VW WLAN, and the VW WLAN is tethered to my phone, there should be internet connection on the tablet? I just can't seem to get internet at all on the tablet no matter what I try. Instead, I connect directly to the hotspot and not thought the VW WLAN to get connectivity.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> sorry to revive this ICE can you remind me please if the tablets are connected to VW WLAN, and the VW WLAN is tethered to my phone, there should be internet connection on the tablet? I just can't seem to get internet at all on the tablet no matter what I try. Instead, I connect directly to the hotspot and not thought the VW WLAN to get connectivity.


Yes there should be internet on the tablets as it feeds the map and search function on the media control app. Do you have the "allow data transmission" selected under the settings on the hu?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > sorry to revive this ICE can you remind me please if the tablets are connected to VW WLAN, and the VW WLAN is tethered to my phone, there should be internet connection on the tablet? I just can't seem to get internet at all on the tablet no matter what I try. Instead, I connect directly to the hotspot and not thought the VW WLAN to get connectivity.
> ...


Yes I did. I have connectivity is with the media app and everything but no internet at all. I have the exclamation mark in the wifi signal and it say connected but no internet


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Yes I did. I have connectivity is with the media app and everything but no internet at all. I have the exclamation mark in the wifi signal and it say connected but no internet


Are you sure your phone is connected properly as a hot spot? That is what feeds the internet. Also try restarting every device. Head unit, tablets, phone. Sometimes that helps after a while of sitting.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Are you sure your phone is connected properly as a hot spot? That is what feeds the internet. Also try restarting every device. Head unit, tablets, phone. Sometimes that helps after a while of sitting.


Yes it is. I "forgot" and re connected again. I'll try restarting the device to see if it works. But ultimately, I would like for the user in the back to be able to browse internet if needed.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Some even better news- It seems that you can now add what VW calls a "CarStick LTE" to the discover media nav system. Essentially you get a car subscription from say verizon, they send you a sim, and you insert that sim into the usb stick. Then you plug the usb stick into the armrest usb port and it creates a 4G LTE hotspot like many of the competitors.
> 
> I am not sure if it is 100% compatible with the US market, but I don't see why it wouldn't be if you go the route I stated.. It would make streaming much more manageable than using a tethering device such as a cell phone. The best way to attain one is www.ebay.de- get a german ebay seller to ship it to you. Even if it doesn't work, $150 ain't that bad.
> 
> ...





TablaRasa said:


> Yes it is. I "forgot" and re connected again. I'll try restarting the device to see if it works. But ultimately, I would like for the user in the back to be able to browse internet if needed.



If that's the case, I'd invest in one of the LTE carnet sticks which allows you to get a mobile SIM card from any provider, pop it in, and have reliable internet. While it's not technically approved for the US market, in theory it will work as a hotspot just as your phone did, but be dedicated and more reliable.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> If that's the case, I'd invest in one of the LTE carnet sticks which allows you to get a mobile SIM card from any provider, pop it in, and have reliable internet. While it's not technically approved for the US market, in theory it will work as a hotspot just as your phone did, but be dedicated and more reliable.


Here is one for sale. They don't come up too often.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-V...d94984350:g:xoQAAOSwGbldVQyz&autorefresh=true


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Here is one for sale. They don't come up too often.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-V...d94984350:g:xoQAAOSwGbldVQyz&autorefresh=true


Thanks. but before i drop $100 on this, i want to make sure that it will actually work. What I am trying to understand is that concept of this stick vs my phone as hot spot should be the same. But what was happening on mine is that the tablets when connected to VW WLAN (then VW WLAN connected to my hotspot phone) does not have internet or can't get internet. The internet does not go on and off. It just doesn't have internet at all. If that is the case, how would having this stick be any different than the set up i have now?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Our Atlas already uses verizon to call communicate and with that in mind there has to be a SIM in there somewhere where we can May be change and have it work in the system somehow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Thanks. but before i drop $100 on this, i want to make sure that it will actually work. What I am trying to understand is that concept of this stick vs my phone as hot spot should be the same. But what was happening on mine is that the tablets when connected to VW WLAN (then VW WLAN connected to my hotspot phone) does not have internet or can't get internet. The internet does not go on and off. It just doesn't have internet at all. If that is the case, how would having this stick be any different than the set up i have now?


Just a suggestion. *I can't attest that it'll even work*, but as I understand, this LTE stick is designed specifically for the discover media system, so it may have a better connection when used as a hotspot than a cell phone which is not plugged into the system's USB. If I still had an atlas, I'd try it. 

Obviously you'd need a Sim card with data, but that's simple enough to add to a cell plan just like a tablet or watch. 

Like I said, these don't come up often, so $100 is a small price to pay in the grand scheme of things.

At the end of the day, I suspect it is your phone's hotspot which is the problem. I know I used my phone without any problems.


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

I know this is an old thread, but trying to setup some Rear Seat Entertainment for the kids, and looking at options. Do you need data to be able to play media that is on the tablets using the front screen?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

camaroz1985 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but trying to setup some Rear Seat Entertainment for the kids, and looking at options. Do you need data to be able to play media that is on the tablets using the front screen?


No, you can keep them on a closed WLAN loop with the car and load stuff onto the tablets, then select those files which are loaded onto the tablets from the main headunit. You can only select one file at a time and it will play simultaneously on both tablets. You can't select two separate things (for each device) even thought you can see up to two devices.

The only reason you would need data is if you wanted to see the maps/poi info on the media control app at which point you could tether your cell phone to the WLAN system and it will use that as data.

Of course this is all resolved with the 2020 as it now has 4G LTE data feeding into the car so no tethering is required.


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

ice4life said:


> camaroz1985 said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is an old thread, but trying to setup some Rear Seat Entertainment for the kids, and looking at options. Do you need data to be able to play media that is on the tablets using the front screen?
> ...


Thank you for that info. Does this work with iPad or just Android? Trying to decide if this will work better or regular DVD players would be better. I like being able to control it from the front screen. That is how our Suburban is and with 4 year olds it’s necessary to do it all for them, at least for now.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

camaroz1985 said:


> Thank you for that info. Does this work with iPad or just Android? Trying to decide if this will work better or regular DVD players would be better. I like being able to control it from the front screen. That is how our Suburban is and with 4 year olds it’s necessary to do it all for them, at least for now.


I think it works with Apple and Android now but read through the thread to be sure. 

I specifically did NOT want to pay big $ for a built in entertainment system that would leave me tied to DVDs and which became useless in our prior minivan as the kids aged and got their own tablets and have their own likes. I think VW was right not to have that option.
I think going with two tablets makes more sense....even though there's some work involved in the VW setup. You can't share Netflix or iTunes downloads, etc. Any movies/videos you want to share between tablets basically has to be a standalone supported file. So either ripped from a DVD or a purchased, downloaded movie (basically a .mp4 file). Probably the easiest way is to buy movies, copy them to an SD card and plug them into the glovebox slots to share across the system.


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Tim K said:


> I think it works with Apple and Android now but read through the thread to be sure.
> 
> I specifically did NOT want to pay big $ for a built in entertainment system that would leave me tied to DVDs and which became useless in our prior minivan as the kids aged and got their own tablets and have their own likes. I think VW was right not to have that option.
> I think going with two tablets makes more sense....even though there's some work involved in the VW setup. You can't share Netflix or iTunes downloads, etc. Any movies/videos you want to share between tablets basically has to be a standalone supported file. So either ripped from a DVD or a purchased, downloaded movie (basically a .mp4 file). Probably the easiest way is to buy movies, copy them to an SD card and plug them into the glovebox slots to share across the system.


The more I think about it the more the tablet idea makes sense and the Samsung Tab seems to be a cheaper alternative. I guess I have a couple tablets to buy now.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

camaroz1985 said:


> The more I think about it the more the tablet idea makes sense and the Samsung Tab seems to be a cheaper alternative. I guess I have a couple tablets to buy now.


Samsung makes a couple of inexpensive decent tablets. I picked up a couple of 10" Tabs at Costco before xmas for $199ea. The 8" Tab A is probably good enough for little kids watching videos. Regularly $139 they do go on sale for $99 on occasion. Samsung does offer a microSD slot which can take the 32GB tablets up to as much as 160GB (not sure if they support 256GB cards.)


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

I bought two Galaxy Tab A 10.1, 128GB for $185 each. Hopefully I will get it all setup this weekend. I'm sure there are some tweaks I will need to do, but at least I have a couple weeks to figure it out before we take our next trip.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Works with both iOS and Android. Works better with iOS for some reason. Don't skimp on the performance of the tablet, the app requires quite a bit of power from my experience and my Galaxy tabs didn't work as well as I feel higher performance models would have.


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

ice4life said:


> Works with both iOS and Android. Works better with iOS for some reason. Don't skimp on the performance of the tablet, the app requires quite a bit of power from my experience and my Galaxy tabs didn't work as well as I feel higher performance models would have.


Do you need the app to initiate playing videos that are on the tablets?


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

camaroz1985 said:


> Do you need the app to initiate playing videos that are on the tablets?


You need to download and install the VW app on both tablets. You may need to sideload the Android app because it doesn't appear in the app store. Then you need to turn on the in car wifi and connect the tablets to the vehicle.


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Tim K said:


> You need to download and install the VW app on both tablets. You may need to sideload the Android app because it doesn't appear in the app store. Then you need to turn on the in car wifi and connect the tablets to the vehicle.


Thank you for the clarification. I thought that was just if you wanted to be able to control the infotainment from the tablets.


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Ok, so I have the tablets connected, and I can use the nav, control the audio, etc. I can't get the headunit to see the video files on the tablets though. The browser icon in the lower left is gray and can't be selected. Is there something else I need to do? I have MP4 video loaded on both tablets in the "Movies" folder.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I haven't tried doing it so I can't help....but have you tried putting the MP4 files on an SD card in the glovebox and see if it works that way?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

camaroz1985 said:


> Ok, so I have the tablets connected, and I can use the nav, control the audio, etc. I can't get the headunit to see the video files on the tablets though. The browser icon in the lower left is gray and can't be selected. Is there something else I need to do? I have MP4 video loaded on both tablets in the "Movies" folder.


Per OP, you need to convert it to M4V

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...hare-App&p=108880601&viewfull=1#post108880601


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Totally missed that. I just saw MP4 and that stuck in my mind. I’m still not even seeing the files or any files. The OP said they only played audio but I can’t even get to them to try them.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Volkswagen Carstick LTE 000051409E*



TablaRasa said:


> Thanks. but before i drop $100 on this, i want to make sure that it will actually work. What I am trying to understand is that concept of this stick vs my phone as hot spot should be the same. But what was happening on mine is that the tablets when connected to VW WLAN (then VW WLAN connected to my hotspot phone) does not have internet or can't get internet. The internet does not go on and off. It just doesn't have internet at all. If that is the case, how would having this stick be any different than the set up i have now?


Does anyone know if the VW Carstick LTE, 000051409E, actually works here in the U.S.? I know it’s referenced in the 2018-19 Discover Media owners manual, but was allegedly pulled from U.S. distribution because of new file-sharing laws in 2017 - not before the capability was already built into U.S. vehicles however. The Carstick LTE is still in distribution in Europe and can be easily obtained from overseas. I’ve also read that the device’s individual MAC address may somehow affect its ability to work in our region of the world. So, if there’s anyone out there that can share some real-world knowledge about the Carstick LTE either working or not here in the U.S., please share your experiences with installation, coding, usage, etc.

Thank you and please stay safe…

TW


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TWs/VW said:


> Does anyone know if the VW Carstick LTE, 000051409E, actually works here in the U.S.? I know it’s referenced in the 2018-19 Discover Media owners manual, but was allegedly pulled from U.S. distribution because of new file-sharing laws in 2017 - not before the capability was already built into U.S. vehicles however. The Carstick LTE is still in distribution in Europe and can be easily obtained from overseas. I’ve also read that the device’s individual MAC address may somehow affect its ability to work in our region of the world. So, if there’s anyone out there that can share some real-world knowledge about the Carstick LTE either working or not here in the U.S., please share your experiences with installation, coding, usage, etc.
> 
> Thank you and please stay safe…
> 
> TW


Not positive, but theoretically, you should be able to pop in any LTE sim (which you can get a data only sim from a provider) and then when plugged into the usb port, it powers the sim card and shows up as a network in the discover media headunit settings. This was of course quelled when they added LTE for 2020.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Volkswagen Carstick LTE 000051409E*



ice4life said:


> Not positive, but theoretically, you should be able to pop in any LTE sim (which you can get a data only sim from a provider) and then when plugged into the usb port, it powers the sim card and shows up as a network in the discover media headunit settings. This was of course quelled when they added LTE for 2020.


Thank you for the input ice4life; theoretically, wouldn’t any SIM modem be capable of creating a WLAN hotspot facility with the Discover Media system?

What puzzles me is that I haven’t found much practical info on the internet about SIM sticks in actual use with the Discover Media system here in the U.S. (probably because most folks use cell phones for this purpose - I suppose).

With regard specifically to the VW Carstick LTE, 000051409E, referenced in my MY19 owner’s manual, I also wonder if VAG has somehow disabled this accessory here in the U.S., this wouldn’t surprise me since VAG is restricting it distribution from the U.S. Again, just haven’t read anyone’s actual experiences with this VW accessory in the U.S. I guess I’ll just have to get one and try it for myself…

You mentioned, ‘this was of course quelled when they added LTE for 2020’ – can you elaborate on this comment?

TW


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TWs/VW said:


> Thank you for the input ice4life; theoretically, wouldn’t any SIM modem be capable of creating a WLAN hotspot facility with the Discover Media system?
> 
> What puzzles me is that I haven’t found much practical info on the internet about SIM sticks in actual use with the Discover Media system here in the U.S. (probably because most folks use cell phones for this purpose - I suppose).
> 
> ...


Yes theoretically any sim stick should work. It isn't really doing anything with the system other than the system picking it up as an available network. I don't think the fact it is a VW stick makes a difference. Doubt it is blocked. I can't test as I no longer have the atlas with wifi (the arteon doesn't have wifi). 

For 2020, all VW models come standard with the upgraded 4gLTE carnet system which includes in car wifi (from a provider of your choice which you link in the carnet app from your phone account). So you no longer have to tether a cell phone or LTE stick to get the internet to flow through. It just comes through the carnet system (like it was intended to do from the getgo before VW got hit at the last second with all those file share laws in 2017- probably the result of some GM/ford lobbyist to intentionally set back VWgoA)


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Volkswagen Carstick LTE 000051409E*



ice4life said:


> Yes theoretically any sim stick should work. It isn't really doing anything with the system other than the system picking it up as an available network. I don't think the fact it is a VW stick makes a difference. Doubt it is blocked. I can't test as I no longer have the atlas with wifi (the arteon doesn't have wifi).
> 
> For 2020, all VW models come standard with the upgraded 4gLTE carnet system which includes in car wifi (from a provider of your choice which you link in the carnet app from your phone account). So you no longer have to tether a cell phone or LTE stick to get the internet to flow through. It just comes through the carnet system (like it was intended to do from the getgo before VW got hit at the last second with all those file share laws in 2017- probably the result of some GM/ford lobbyist to intentionally set back VWgoA)


Thank you, very helpful! I don't actually have a cell phone - strange, I know. However, I would like to have wifi data available to my Android tablet, which in-turn is tethered to the Discover media system via USB (Android Auto). I'm hoping the VW Carstick LTE will provide hotspot capability as originally intended, even though it not officially available to U.S. car owners.


TW


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*VW CarStick LTE 000.051.409.E (Update)*



ice4life said:


> Here is one for sale. They don't come up too often.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-V...d94984350:g:xoQAAOSwGbldVQyz&autorefresh=true


I purchased a CarStick LTE (shipped from the EU) and subscribed to Ting Mobile here in the U.S. for data service, Ting was sure everything would work and they may be somewhat correct. Ting Mobile sent a free GSM micro SIM and I subscribed to their inexpensive pay-as-you-go data plan. I installed the micro SIM and plugged the CarStick into the Atlas' USB data port. The CarStick boots-up OK (red light) and is receiving 2G/3G signal (blue light). So, Ting Mobile was correct in that the CarStick is capable of receiving cell signal here in the U.S. and might even be a working data router?...

The MIB2 indicates that it is reading the USB device (CarStick) OK, but that's where everything stops. What's supposed to happen is an automatic pop-up menu should appear on the MIB2 to complete the setup process. So I re-read the Atlas' Discover Media system manual (pages 58-60) which state that the "Allow Internet connection" must first be activated in the Network Setting menu" But when I proceeded to >Menu and >Settings, there is no Network Settings menu to be found. Page 60 of the same manual also states "Note: The Network settings menu is only visible if a suitable CarStick is connected to the device"...

I think the CarStick is in fact "suitable"; I say this because it's being read by the MIB2 when connected, it boots-up and receives cell signal. So, I'm inclined to believe that adaptations are needed in the Information Electr. 5F Control Module - but that's where I need help. If you have some experience with this issue or have VCDS/OBD11 coding suggestions - please let me hear from you. Also, if you have a working CarStick or similar data router connected via USB w/MIB2 or Composition Media systems, I like to compare our 5F adaptation setting.

Thanks for reading,

TW


----------



## Elitef (Sep 13, 2020)

Have a 2021 Atlas SEL V6 Premium 4Motion, what exactly do I need to get this setup? I have a child which will be going front facing in a few months and a mom which site in the back with him, so ideally would like this type of setup as OP. Please advise 🙂


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

If you read through the first few pages of this discussion all the info is there. Basically, you need tablets and mounts, a hotspot or hotspot access through your phone, and you need to install the VW Media app on the tablets (android or iOS).


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Could be wrong but I’m pretty sure the app is no longer a part of the MIB-III system in the 2021. VW never wanted this to be a thing anyway, and ironically with the new 4G LTE hotspot, it would have actually been a great integrated setup.


----------



## Elitef (Sep 13, 2020)

I thought mib3 is only in 2021.5 models?
I have a 2021 atlas, but how would i know if its mib2 or 3?



ice4life said:


> Could be wrong but I’m pretty sure the app is no longer a part of the MIB-III system in the 2021. VW never wanted this to be a thing anyway, and ironically with the new 4G LTE hotspot, it would have actually been a great integrated setup.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Elitef said:


> I thought mib3 is only in 2021.5 models?
> I have a 2021 atlas, but how would i know if its mib2 or 3?


if you have 2021 Atlas already, it's MIB2. For Atlas, MIB comes to 2021.5 + up. For other VW models, I believe 2021 model year is first to get MIB3 (2021 Atlas was a bit of an early launch).

I also have a 2021 and tried multiple times to get my phone to connect to the headunit using the media control app and could not get it to work at all. No matter what I do, I cannot get the phone app to recognize the car headunit (I do have the car's wifi hotspot enabled and was connected to it when going through all this).


----------

